# Treatment for Fish Lice?



## pilleyre

It looks like I've got fish lice in my tank, what's the best way to get rid of them? I don't really care about my plants, I'll throw them out if need be. I just want to get rid of the pests before they hurt my fish.

Thanks


----------



## fishfry

Are you really sure it is fish lice or is it ick? I don't think I have ever seen a fish lice on any of my fish, and I want to say that procedure is to pull them off with a tweezers and treat with antibiotics. My fish did have anchor worms once which was pretty hard to get rid of. If the parasite looks like little white specks all over the fish it is probably ick.


----------



## pilleyre

My fish has had ick before, so I know what that looks like. I can actually see the lice moving on the fish's body. If I have to tweeze them off, how do I get my fish to stay still long enough, he's very jumpy.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fishfry

I still think if there are only a small number and the fish is big enough in size for this you can catch it and lay it in a wet paper towel and cover it up partially so it doesn't flop around and then pick the lice off. If you aren't feeling that brave you might try the medicine CLOUT? I know that pretty much covers all parasites or there is probably something better that is more specific. Clout is pretty strong stuff, and you wouldn't want to treat with CLOUT in your main tank if you don't have to, plus it stains your silicone blue. Good luck!! 

Maybe this thread would get more attention in the Fish forum if it can be moved.


----------



## bigtroutz

The first thing you should do is the verify your identification.

pictures here: Introduction to the Branchiura

If you indeed have fish lice, then treat the tank in order to get control. Picking off individual lice is not going to work if they have started breeding.


----------



## trenac

Try this link... Argulus, fish louse. Diagnosis and treatment


----------



## pilleyre

Thanks for the suggestions. I am afraid to remove the fish from the tank in order to remove the lice, simply because my fish hopped out of the tank once when I was doing a water change and it nearly gave me a heart attack. I've been looking on Petsmart's website, and they have a product made by Jungle called Parasite Clear...anyone heard of it or know if it works? The box says it treats fish lice. I get paid tomorrow, so I'll be able to stop by Petsmart to pick some up.


----------



## JanS

I personally wouldn't go with the Jungle stuff, since it usually has all kinds of additives that you really don't want to put in the tank if you don't have to.

What kind of fish are they, BTW?


----------



## pilleyre

I have one fish, a pleco. I love it, but I'm having the hardest time deciding what kind of fish to add to the tank that it'll get along with. Just something else for me to think about I suppose. Anyway, I did treat the tank yesterday with the Parasite Clear, and I have my fingers crossed in hopes that after the full treatment, those little buggers will be cleared up.

Thanks!


----------

